# Post Pictures of Corseted BBWs?



## AtlantisAK (Jan 23, 2008)

I have this strange love for corsets, despite not owning anything more than a corset like girdle. I love the shape that they give us bigger women, and as an artist, I greatly admire the shapes!
I poked around on a corset discussion thread, but now I got the idea for this...

I plan on getting a camera soon (and a few corsets!!), so as soon as I do, I will definately post some pics! 
But until then, anyone want to post their corset pictures, corseted BBW art or other media with Large women in corsets?

Does it sound like I have an obsession? lol. I'm probably going to be shot for posting so many links!

And I appologize for the lack of even larger women wearing corsets...but it's hard to find them..And I made it a point to cull out some of the ones that did show a little nip. Sorry ladies and gents.

Darkly Graceful 8
House and Country 3
Succubus
Raychilwls
Red and White 002
Curvy
Green Corset
Exposed
Do You Like My Curves
Pin Up Chick
You Make Me Feel Like...
The Queen of Spades
...Yar?
The Effects of the Corset
Sionainn
Keeper
Lady Tavington
Calendar: September
Taste the Rainbow
Lady Twiglet
Tight Corset Color
Awaiting
Wood

So, if theres anything left on the internet anyone wants to share....Please do! Lol. I think I went a bit overboard...


----------



## Seth Warren (Jan 23, 2008)

Have you browsed the Paysite forums? Vivica Love did a set recently in which she wore a leather corset. Have a link. Even if you've looked already, it's worth looking again.:wubu:


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 23, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> Have you browsed the Paysite forums? Vivica Love did a set recently in which she wore a leather corset. Have a link. Even if you've looked already, it's worth looking again.:wubu:



Wow, she's a gorgeous lady! Thank you for sharing that link, I normally don't go to the paysite section...so I don't tend to see many of those photos. Very nice though!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Many years and pounds ago I took this photo and a couple of artist friends used the image in their art. First is me, then a lithograph by Ernst Hanke and last was this crazy guy from Kansas City, KS who used to show up in St. Louis for BBW parties then try to find a chick to go home with so he'd have a place to stay the night (he never stayed at my place).


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 23, 2008)

There's a few pictures of me in mine in this thread: 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=34355

posts 38/39, maybe others - the blue/gold corset.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 24, 2008)

This is closest I had to a corset many many pounds ago. This was taken in april of 06' I think. I love it still but cant fit into it. So sad. 

View attachment 1287938944_l.jpg


----------



## bexy (Jan 24, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is closest I had to a corset many many pounds ago. This was taken in april of 06' I think. I love it still but cant fit into it. So sad.



*gorgeous!!!!*


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 24, 2008)

corsets+fat girl=:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 24, 2008)

Alas, I have no corset.


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 24, 2008)

Sacha, it's very very amazing. Your pic is just near the perfection. Just too bad I don't find a girl like you. Maybe I won't find one. But I just wanted to say that you're beautiful, more with a corset. I'm just sad because where I am, anorexia and thin people are better seen than curvy woman. Well, it was my little parenthese.


----------



## Cat (Jan 24, 2008)

Here's a wee piece of corset artwork I did last year, I believe. 
I, too, love corsets. There's something inherently sexy and feminine about them. Even guys can look sexy (and feminine!) in 'em.


----------



## Cat (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's me in my corset from a few years ago. If I remember correctly it cut out about 13 inches from my waist. Of course I think it threw it all in my boobs! 

View attachment littleoldme2.jpg


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Jan 25, 2008)

this is me out at a club a week ago: 

View attachment purplesmall.jpg


----------



## biackrlng (Jan 25, 2008)

great thread


----------



## soundwavvv (Jan 25, 2008)

My girlfriend always loves corsets. Though shes not exactly a BBW in these photos, which are about a year old, I cant show recent photos of her in one because they would violate the forum rules heh. Shes a bit to big for her corsets now and they are damn expensive when buying a nice one.


----------



## bexy (Jan 25, 2008)

MissMirandaRae said:


> this is me out at a club a week ago:



*You look AMAZING! And I love your hair, is it falls?
xo*


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah... my friend claudia makes them... custom work... I also have another girl I know who makes dreads and braids.. I am going to do some work for her some time soon since she wants plus sized models for her site and not just skinny models ..

If you like them Il send you a link so you can see more of her stuff and she will ship.


----------



## Regular Bill (Jan 26, 2008)

....ever!!!  You have to love full figured women in tight fitting corsets!!!:wubu:


----------



## NoraBadora (Jan 27, 2008)

I'd love to get a corset. But I don't think I have the right shape for one. =\


----------



## altered states (Jan 27, 2008)

There are more, but I don't want to mess with anyone's copyrights or paysite exclusiveness... 

View attachment CraigMorey7.jpg


View attachment back_cover.jpg


View attachment 2a93.jpg


View attachment blondie2c.jpg


----------



## soundwavvv (Jan 27, 2008)

NoraBadora said:


> I'd love to get a corset. But I don't think I have the right shape for one. =\



You dont need to have any shape for a corset really, they shape you. Thats the whole point of the ribbing and the lace bindings. Its also why a corset with out ribbing is either a cincher as it only cinches your waist, or a bustier (depending on its length.) So go get one an enjoy it.


----------



## bexy (Jan 27, 2008)

MissMirandaRae said:


> Yeah... my friend claudia makes them... custom work... I also have another girl I know who makes dreads and braids.. I am going to do some work for her some time soon since she wants plus sized models for her site and not just skinny models ..
> 
> If you like them Il send you a link so you can see more of her stuff and she will ship.




*cool! im getting braids soon actually, I am just in the process of growing my hair for them. send me her link in PM thanks huni!*


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 27, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> There are more, but I don't want to mess with anyone's copyrights or paysite exclusiveness...View attachment back_cover.jpg



Wow, she's got an amazing figure! What I wouldnt give to have a rear like that! Lol. She's also got a beautiful face, of course, but that wasnt exactly what my eyes saw first. 

Anyone else have more pictures to post? I'm amazed at what's already been posted so far, especially with seeing another picture of Velvet D'amour.


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 27, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Wow, she's got an amazing figure! What I wouldnt give to have a rear like that! Lol. She's also got a beautiful face, of course, but that wasnt exactly what my eyes saw first.
> 
> Anyone else have more pictures to post? I'm amazed at what's already been posted so far, especially with seeing another picture of Velvet D'amour.



I gotta agree with you, this girl is AMAZING


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 30, 2008)

I love corsets too and i squeeze into them anytime i have a chance 

View attachment trnspix 431.jpg


View attachment trnspix 430.jpg


View attachment trnspix 432.jpg


----------



## pat70327 (Jan 30, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> I love corsets too and i squeeze into them anytime i have a chance



WoW!!! very sexy


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 30, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> I love corsets too and i squeeze into them anytime i have a chance



Super...HOT!! :smitten::wubu:


----------



## lovessbbw (Jan 31, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> I love corsets too and i squeeze into them anytime i have a chance


Stunning! :wubu:


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 31, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> I love corsets too and i squeeze into them anytime i have a chance



Beautiful as always, wow.....


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 31, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> I love corsets too and i squeeze into them anytime i have a chance



Omg, I'm amazed at how your boobs just pop out of the corset like that. That's pretty hot and very very inspiring to run out and find a great corset like that! Very nice pictures, I love the outfit! It looks great on you hon


----------



## altered states (Feb 1, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> I love corsets too...



...and clearly corsets love you. Unbelievably sexy!


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Feb 1, 2008)

Here is one of me...... now just imagine another 60lbs squished in there or falling out....... LOL I really should take a new photo since gaining 60lbs


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 2, 2008)

that would indeed be awesome


----------



## moniquessbbw (Feb 2, 2008)

I love wearing them.... 

View attachment cBFL033101.jpg


View attachment cBFL051206.jpg


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 2, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is closest I had to a corset many many pounds ago. This was taken in april of 06' I think. I love it still but cant fit into it. So sad.



:smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 2, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> I love corsets too and i squeeze into them anytime i have a chance



I am speechless.


----------



## Nerdzilla (Feb 3, 2008)

*shudders, in a good way* Loving the thread


----------



## TCUBOB (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, wait.....guys....corsets....they're supposed to dramatize feminine curves, right? 

Unless your guy is crossdressing or you want him to look like Jessica Rabbit.....:huh::blink:



Cat said:


> I, too, love corsets. There's something inherently sexy and feminine about them. Even guys can look sexy (and feminine!) in 'em.


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Cat said:


> Here's me in my corset from a few years ago. If I remember correctly it cut out about 13 inches from my waist. Of course I think it threw it all in my boobs!



:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## PreciousLori (Feb 3, 2008)

MissMirandaRae said:


> this is me out at a club a week ago:



HEY!!!! Im pale as hell, and I am trying to find a white foundation... where do you get yours from? or what brand? thank you so much!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow, I love what you guys are doing to my thread! Keep it up! n.n I hope to get a corset (and a camera!) too so I can join in!


----------



## balletguy (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks for all the womderfull pics


----------



## Danyull (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmm, BBWs look astonishingly beautiful in corsets, I seen some girl at the pub the other day, she had a corset on, she was skinny enough as it is, but that just bought a whole new meaning to it...


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 7, 2008)

Danyull said:


> Hmm, BBWs look astonishingly beautiful in corsets, I seen some girl at the pub the other day, she had a corset on, she was skinny enough as it is, but that just bought a whole new meaning to it...



i kind of know what you mean. with a corset squish over really adds something...


----------



## Danyull (Feb 7, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> i kind of know what you mean. with a corset squish over really adds something...



It's very cute, exadurates the already amazing curves you ladies have.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 9, 2008)

Danyull said:


> It's very cute, exadurates the already amazing curves you ladies have.



Thats why some of us just love 'em!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 9, 2008)

i love corsets, they suit anyone who wears them i find! and also adds another 10 points of hotness! Every one posted so far looks GORGEOUS!

i usually feel a lot sexxier when im wearing a corset, no matter how much is hanging out heh 

here's a pic of me in a corset..it's my favourite one, tight enough to create perfect figure to the squish and it's pretty!
View attachment 36001


----------



## bexy (Feb 10, 2008)

*more of me, in my new fave corset, £20 on ebay wOOt*


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 10, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *more of me, in my new fave corset, £20 on ebay wOOt*



where on ebay do you get your corsets girl!!! that looks great on you! *DROOLHUMP* :wubu::smitten::eat2:


----------



## bexy (Feb 10, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> where on ebay do you get your corsets girl!!! that looks great on you! *DROOLHUMP* :wubu::smitten::eat2:



*a wee shop called corset junction its awesome! thank u sweet p!*


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 10, 2008)

Omg, I was just looking at that very corset (or at least one that looks just like it!)! I was thinking about buying it, but then I wasnt sure about how the fit would be...but it looks gorgeous!!
Heres the one I was eying 
Corset




bexylicious said:


> *more of me, in my new fave corset, £20 on ebay wOOt*


----------



## Regular Bill (Feb 10, 2008)

....you both look beautiful in your corset's!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 11, 2008)

here are my favorite corset links. they are pricey but worth it and they both do custom for bbws and ssbbws

http://www.absolutecorsets.com/

http://www.meschantes.com/


----------



## angel-1 (Feb 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *more of me, in my new fave corset, £20 on ebay wOOt*



Just.... WOW:smitten:


----------



## Seth Warren (Feb 11, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *more of me, in my new fave corset, £20 on ebay wOOt*




All is right with the world - I have seen Bexy in a corset.


----------



## chublover350 (Feb 11, 2008)

u ladies are killing me  keep doing it :batting:


----------



## Risible (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll play. From a few pounds, few years ago ...
















​


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 11, 2008)

Risible said:


> I'll play. From a few pounds, few years ago ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really do want to be Biodieselman when I grow up.  Great pic Ris!!!!


----------



## bexy (Feb 11, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> All is right with the world - I have seen Bexy in a corset.


*
yey!! :wubu:*


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 12, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i love corsets, they suit anyone who wears them i find! and also adds another 10 points of hotness! Every one posted so far looks GORGEOUS!
> 
> i usually feel a lot sexxier when im wearing a corset, no matter how much is hanging out heh
> 
> ...




What does your button say?


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 12, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> What does your button say?



miss cheeky haha


----------



## EnticingAna (Feb 13, 2008)

I only have one , I love it.
I need alot more :blush:












~ Ana


----------



## Davastav (Feb 13, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is closest I had to a corset many many pounds ago. This was taken in april of 06' I think. I love it still but cant fit into it. So sad.



Hey Sasha - I remember this pic and thought you looked great in that corset. I would love to see you attempt to get into this now and destroy it for all of your fans...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 13, 2008)

EnticingAna said:


> I only have one , I love it.
> I need alot more :blush:
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, seems like every thread I click on, I see more pics of you!!! It's like one of those dreams that you don't want to wake up from :smitten: You have a beautiful face and smokin' bod. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## EnticingAna (Feb 13, 2008)

Aww thanks DaddyOh !
(Lovin' your name by the way)
I just joined and I was so excited out when I learned how to post pics.;
I guess I got alittle carried away..lol


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 14, 2008)

EnticingAna said:


> Aww thanks DaddyOh !
> (Lovin' your name by the way)
> I just joined and I was so excited out when I learned how to post pics.;
> I guess I got alittle carried away..lol



nothing wrong with that girlie, you look gorgeous!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 14, 2008)

EnticingAna said:


> Aww thanks DaddyOh !
> (Lovin' your name by the way)


Thank you



EnticingAna said:


> I just joined and I was so excited out when I learned how to post pics.;
> I guess I got alittle carried away..lol



Feel free to get carried away as much as you want. You look great!!


----------



## pat70327 (Feb 14, 2008)

EnticingAna said:


> I only have one , I love it.
> I need alot more :blush:
> 
> 
> ...



Yea get a fuck load more!! I love your pics, there so sexy... and I always love your huge soft booty


----------



## mediaboy (Feb 14, 2008)

This thread was an amazing idea.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 14, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> *more of me, in my new fave corset, £20 on ebay wOOt*



You look so wonderful... so feminine... :wubu:


----------



## bexy (Feb 15, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> You look so wonderful... so feminine... :wubu:



*aww thank u so much :bow::kiss2:*


----------



## bexy (Feb 15, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Omg, I was just looking at that very corset (or at least one that looks just like it!)! I was thinking about buying it, but then I wasnt sure about how the fit would be...but it looks gorgeous!!
> Heres the one I was eying
> Corset


*
i think its a good fit! it can be tightenend and adjusted at the back and such. i probably coulda got away with the next size down. its lovely material too!*


----------



## Danyull (Feb 15, 2008)

And then, there was light. :wubu:


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 20, 2008)

ok...so i want a corset hella bad now. Any one know where to get one? Well not just any one...one thats pretty dang spiffy!


----------



## Meagan (Feb 20, 2008)

Alter ego erotics on ebay is the best! Her prices are really good as far as leather corsets go, shes got a HUGE variety and they really are buttery soft with nice boning! My only complaint would be that they are a little short in the torso for me, but Im also 6'1", so I doubt most women have this problem. Oh, she also has a wonderful range of sizes! Definitely check her out!

I forgot to mention.. She also does custom sizing!

I also added a link for one of her corsets, definitely not one of my favourites, but its a 6-7X, 54" waist!

http://cgi.ebay.com/PLUS-SIZE-BROWN...ryZ11522QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 20, 2008)

I love corsets - and in my humble opinion as a maker of all kinds of boned items - you need curves to fill them out. A corset looks its very best when the laces are under considerable strain and theres soft female flesh blossoming out of the top and the bottom.

Oh, and this is me in one of mine  

Love Tracey xx 

View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 20, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I love corsets - and in my humble opinion as a maker of all kinds of boned items - you need curves to fill them out. A corset looks its very best when the laces are under considerable strain and theres soft female flesh blossoming out of the top and the bottom.
> 
> Oh, and this is me in one of mine
> 
> Love Tracey xx



omg i want that corset!!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 20, 2008)

I have one of Alter-Ego's corsets. These were taken the day it came in the mail, so it wasn't very tightly laced. The back almost touches now...


----------



## Seth Warren (Feb 20, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I love corsets - and in my humble opinion as a maker of all kinds of boned items - you need curves to fill them out. A corset looks its very best when the laces are under considerable strain and theres soft female flesh blossoming out of the top and the bottom.
> 
> Oh, and this is me in one of mine
> 
> Love Tracey xx




Hello, been too long since you've been seen around here. Or do I just not look in the right threads/forums?

Hooray for corsets! :wubu:


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 20, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> Hello, been too long since you've been seen around here. Or do I just not look in the right threads/forums?



Awww, thank you! I do still lurk but I came back and started posting again because they were talking about me over on the main board 

Tracey xx


----------



## Pookie (Feb 21, 2008)

I love my corset :wubu: makes me feel amazing when I wear it


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Feb 21, 2008)

This little beuty won me £50 in the Biggies corsett competition! Took me about half an hour to squeeze into it though..as you can probably tell. Ahem :batting:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 21, 2008)

Kimberleigh said:


> I have one of Alter-Ego's corsets. These were taken the day it came in the mail, so it wasn't very tightly laced. The back almost touches now...




Lovely! Looks great on you!


----------



## bexy (Feb 21, 2008)

Pookie said:


> I love my corset :wubu: makes me feel amazing when I wear it



*OMG how hot!!! i love it!*


----------



## BeaBea (Feb 21, 2008)

Pookie said:


> I love my corset :wubu: makes me feel amazing when I wear it



The corset is gorgeous - but it's the look in your eye that MAKES that picture! Wow!

Tracey xx


----------



## Synful (Feb 22, 2008)

CORSETS,One of my favorite things!:smitten::smitten: 

View attachment music-(6).jpg


View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment momeshots-577.jpg


----------



## Fairest Epic (Feb 22, 2008)

Synful said:


> CORSETS,One of my favorite things!:smitten::smitten:


hells bells woman! you look phenomenal! I like em all! may i ask where you got them?


----------



## Pookie (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you Bexy and Tracey *hugs*

Synful, that white corset with you in it obviously :smitten: that is amazingly hot


----------



## SparkGirl (Feb 22, 2008)

_*I always get a good laugh out of this picture...


*_ 

View attachment SueStacy&chicken.jpg


----------



## Synful (Feb 22, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> hells bells woman! you look phenomenal! I like em all! may i ask where you got them?



Mostly I get my corsets from Ebay..They are hella cheap.
Other places are Torrid and Lane Bryant.

& Thank you.


----------



## Synful (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you Pookie.
=]


----------



## Seth Warren (Feb 22, 2008)

This may quite possibly be the best thread on Dimensions right now. :wubu:


----------



## bexy (Feb 22, 2008)

Synful said:


> CORSETS,One of my favorite things!:smitten::smitten:



*GORGEOUS PICS!! but then you already know my opinion heehee!! xx*


----------



## corbinFA (Feb 23, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> I have this strange love for corsets, despite not owning anything more than a corset like girdle. I love the shape that they give us bigger women, and as an artist, I greatly admire the shapes!
> I poked around on a corset discussion thread, but now I got the idea for this...
> 
> I plan on getting a camera soon (and a few corsets!!), so as soon as I do, I will definately post some pics!
> ...



Oh, wow! A fellow deviant. Do you have an account? I really like all of these pics by the way, especially _red and white 002_


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 23, 2008)

Pookie - all i can say is..WOW!! 

Synful - sooo hot you are missy!!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah I definately do have an account at DevArt  It's atlantisak. Not much of an account really, but i do have tons and tons of good art/photos saved.



corbinFA said:


> Oh, wow! A fellow deviant. Do you have an account? I really like all of these pics by the way, especially _red and white 002_




And to the rest of you, who've contributed with pictures and comments, I am more proud of how this thread turned out than I'd thought. n.n Again, very nice pictures and comments!


----------



## Synful (Feb 24, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> Pookie - all i can say is..WOW!!
> 
> Synful - sooo hot you are missy!!



Thank you!


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 7, 2008)

I was bored. 

My contribution is more of a bustier than a corset, so to gain clarity I checked the definition according to the Oxford American Dictionary, which says a corset starts below the breasts. Hmm.

All I know is that I love my waist in it! Although it is digging in a bit. 

Corset: noun
a woman's tightly fitting undergarment extending from below the chest to the hips, worn to shape the figure.
 a similar garment worn by men or women to support a weak or injured back.
 historical a tightly fitting laced or stiffened outer bodice or dress.

Bustier: noun
a close-fitting strapless top worn by women.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 8, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I was bored.
> 
> My contribution is more of a bustier than a corset, so to gain clarity I checked the definition according to the Oxford American Dictionary, which says a corset starts below the breasts. Hmm.
> 
> ...



Very impressive and beautiful. Something about the second picture has great appeal to me.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 8, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Very impressive and beautiful. Something about the second picture has great appeal to me.



Thanks JB.


----------



## thug27 (Mar 8, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I was bored.
> 
> My contribution is more of a bustier than a corset, so to gain clarity I checked the definition according to the Oxford American Dictionary, which says a corset starts below the breasts. Hmm.
> 
> ...




Looks great on you and that smile is something else. :smitten:


----------



## pat70327 (Mar 8, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I was bored.
> 
> My contribution is more of a bustier than a corset, so to gain clarity I checked the definition according to the Oxford American Dictionary, which says a corset starts below the breasts. Hmm.
> 
> ...



I don't care what it is!! its fucking SEXY  Hope everythings goin good, I haven't seen you in a while...


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks pat- love your enthusiastic responses!

I've been up to my neck in work, but I'm trying to cram dimensions back into my schedule!  Hope school is going well for you... I give my students their midterm exams next week! hee hee hee


----------



## runnerman (Mar 9, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I was bored.
> 
> My contribution is more of a bustier than a corset, so to gain clarity I checked the definition according to the Oxford American Dictionary, which says a corset starts below the breasts. Hmm.
> 
> ...




Just delightful! That bustier accentuates your curves in ways that are barely legal. And the color looks great on you, too, with your dark hair. You should get bored like this more often!


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 9, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I was bored.
> 
> My contribution is more of a bustier than a corset, so to gain clarity I checked the definition according to the Oxford American Dictionary, which says a corset starts below the breasts. Hmm.
> 
> ...




you look SOOOOo good! you should wear it all the time and you'd just see men and women alike swooning at your feet haha xx


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 9, 2008)

thug27 said:


> Looks great on you and that smile is something else. :smitten:





runnerman said:


> Just delightful! That bustier accentuates your curves in ways that are barely legal. And the color looks great on you, too, with your dark hair. You should get bored like this more often!





Just_Jen said:


> you look SOOOOo good! you should wear it all the time and you'd just see men and women alike swooning at your feet haha xx



Thanks. Perhaps I should whip out the bustier more often!


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 9, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Very impressive and beautiful. Something about the second picture has great appeal to me.


What Jon said.

I think it's the "damn, I look good" that just oozes from the picture.


----------



## bigbob10000 (Mar 9, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I was bored.
> 
> My contribution is more of a bustier than a corset, so to gain clarity I checked the definition according to the Oxford American Dictionary, which says a corset starts below the breasts. Hmm.
> 
> ...


 

WOW, very hot!

Thanks for sharing Sweet&Fat

BigBob10000


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 9, 2008)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> This little beuty won me £50 in the Biggies corsett competition! Took me about half an hour to squeeze into it though..as you can probably tell. Ahem :batting:



This is the perfect color for you- and I LOVE your beautiful dimples


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 9, 2008)

SparkGirl said:


> _*I always get a good laugh out of this picture...
> 
> 
> *_




Lol, love the pic, too. You really look good in black!


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks....even the lipstick???:kiss2:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, love the pic, too. You really look good in black!


----------



## Judge_Dre (Mar 11, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I was bored.
> 
> My contribution is more of a bustier than a corset, so to gain clarity I checked the definition according to the Oxford American Dictionary, which says a corset starts below the breasts. Hmm..



You're such a stickler!  That must be why you teach.
Anyway you look stunning! :smitten:


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 11, 2008)

Judge_Dre said:


> You're such a stickler!  That must be why you teach.
> Anyway you look stunning! :smitten:



You know me- big nerd!


----------



## ChaosElite (Mar 12, 2008)

EnticingAna said:


> I only have one , I love it.
> I need alot more :blush:
> 
> 
> ...



...just so beautiful :eat2:


----------



## ktmcts (Mar 12, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> I was bored.



You are very pretty. Thanks for posting.


----------



## aspsword (Mar 12, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is closest I had to a corset many many pounds ago. This was taken in april of 06' I think. I love it still but cant fit into it. So sad.



Really beautiful Sasha!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 13, 2008)

My strapless bra was NOT meant to hold ginormous boobs like mine.... it's def. not doing it's job in this pic


----------



## ChaosElite (Mar 13, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> My strapless bra was NOT meant to hold ginormous boobs like mine.... it's def. not doing it's job in this pic




a great photo! :eat2:


----------



## bbw_lover_86 (Mar 16, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is closest I had to a corset many many pounds ago. This was taken in april of 06' I think. I love it still but cant fit into it. So sad.



What a stunner!!!! You are seriously gorgeous! and you say your bigger??????? I want to see


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 16, 2008)

Awesome news...got a corset from Lane Bryant and will definately be taking pictures of it soon! I also got an actual camera. It's a beautiful corset for the price! I love Valentine's day sales.


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 16, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Awesome news...got a corset from Lane Bryant and will definately be taking pictures of it soon! I also got an actual camera. It's a beautiful corset for the price! I love Valentine's day sales.



That's something to look forward to.


----------



## amber83 (Mar 18, 2008)

Okay I realize it isn't a full body shot, but you can see the um, results in the chest area. Taken tonight.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Mar 19, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh this thread is awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Oona (Mar 19, 2008)

Angry/sexy look lol






This thing was a pill to get on and laced properly... big boobs = awkward folding of corset lol I'm surprised I got a decent picture.

I have a new corset that I need to get pictures of...​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 19, 2008)

OoOOoOo Oona- I love that color and fabric- beautiful


----------



## Oona (Mar 19, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOOoOo Oona- I love that color and fabric- beautiful



Thanks! I miss that corset... it, sadly, no longer fits me. But the new one I mentioned before is just as sexy and its black...​


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 19, 2008)

I have alway's thought you were stunning...but these photo's prove it beyond a shadow of a doubt!!!!!:wubu:

Bill

P.S. This is why I thank god everyday for bored gorgous women!!






sweet&fat said:


> I was bored.
> 
> My contribution is more of a bustier than a corset, so to gain clarity I checked the definition according to the Oxford American Dictionary, which says a corset starts below the breasts. Hmm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Crystal (Mar 19, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OoOOoOo Oona- I love that color and fabric- beautiful



I agree!

I love pink. I do try to shy away from pink at times so that my ENTIRE wardrobe isn't filled with shades of pink, but I always go back to it. 

That's hot.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 19, 2008)

Oona said:


> Angry/sexy look lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you look absolutly stunning! WOW!!! :O


----------



## Oona (Mar 19, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> you look absolutly stunning! WOW!!! :O




Aww Thank you!!​


----------



## furious styles (Mar 19, 2008)

this thread .. was a good idea.


----------



## Oona (Mar 20, 2008)

I hate mirror shots, but it had to be done... And look! You can see my side chub that I love so much <3!







Cliche MySpace Pose







And a goofy one

<3​


----------



## Tad (Mar 20, 2008)

Oona said:


> I hate mirror shots, but it had to be done... And look! You can see my side chub that I love so much <3!
> 
> 
> <3​



I love the attitude in that picture--you really come across like you know completely how hot you are, and are looking to rock it


----------



## Regular Bill (Mar 20, 2008)

...I have to say thank's for shareing your beautiful photo's ...:wubu::smitten:...and next time I subscribe to the thread so I can follow it from the start !!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 20, 2008)

I noticed you had something 'censored' in the background. Just what is it?! Lol, it's going to drive me nuts not knowing....a censor bar always perks curiosity in anyone!



Oona said:


> And a goofy one
> 
> <3​


----------



## Oona (Mar 20, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> I noticed you had something 'censored' in the background. Just what is it?! Lol, it's going to drive me nuts not knowing....a censor bar always perks curiosity in anyone!



Uumm.... I'd hate to speculate as to what it is... *wink*​


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 20, 2008)

Oona said:


> Uumm.... I'd hate to speculate as to what it is... *wink*​



Curiosity is bound to kill me, lol. Ah well, I think i have an idea, so I'll shut my trap.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 20, 2008)

My corset!


----------



## Tad (Mar 20, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> My corset!



a-bah-bah-gah

*shakes head* 

I mean, what delightful pictures of a most sweet looking young woman, thank you so much for sharing


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 20, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> My corset!



Wow, woman! You are hot!!! Love the corset btw- where did you say you got it again?


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 20, 2008)

edx said:


> a-bah-bah-gah
> 
> *shakes head*
> 
> I mean, what delightful pictures of a most sweet looking young woman, thank you so much for sharing



Aww, you're welcome Edx, Anytime! 



sweet&fat said:


> Wow, woman! You are hot!!! Love the corset btw- where did you say you got it again?



Thank you...I love it too, it fits just right. And suprisingly I bought it at a Lane Bryant store. Tried to find it online, but I guess they might not be selling this one any more. I got it on clearance. Lane Bryant is definately begining to be my new favorite store!


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 20, 2008)

Ok, I have to admit it. All the lovely ladies that posted their pics wearing corsets changed my mind about them. Definitely sexy. :wubu::smitten: A very soulful and sincere thanks to the ladies for posting. AWESOME!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## moby-jones (Mar 21, 2008)

everyone thankz for posting.
All you ladies YOU ARE *SEXY* :wubu:


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Mar 21, 2008)

You all look absolutely stunning!

Unfortunately I bought one a few weeks ago and it doesn't fit. I got the largest size they had (50) and I was for sure it would go, but it definately doesn't. I never thought I would be too big for one, but I guess I am. Funny thing is, I am a 46D and this thing isnt even close to fitting. But, you all look amazing, and I am in envy of you all!


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 21, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> My corset!



It's all red and shiny - pretty! It's long overdue that you got one and showed it off; now the whole world knows what a hottie you are. 

And the glasses make it even better. :wubu:

/flirt


----------



## DollyTron (Mar 26, 2008)

Here are my corset pics... 

View attachment legs.jpg


View attachment Photo 1.jpg


View attachment Photo 2.jpg


----------



## Oona (Mar 26, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> Here are my corset pics...



Wow... Amazing! You are gorgeous!​


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 26, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> Here are my corset pics...




Great figure, but headless women freak me out.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 26, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> Great figure, but headless women freak me out.



lol QFT

You do look great though.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 27, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> Here are my corset pics...



Wow, very beautiful! All curvy in all the right places! That corset looks great on you


----------



## ChaosElite (Mar 28, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> Here are my corset pics...



...you are so beautiful :smitten:


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 28, 2008)

DollyTron said:


> Here are my corset pics...


 do you have any idea how gorgeous you are? I have seen so many of your pictures on here, and your beauty never ceases to amaze me. I almost didnt comment because i figured you know how absolutely stunning you truly are, but i most know, do you know?


----------



## Skyseer (Mar 28, 2008)

WOW, what a fantastic figure


----------



## mistaquail (Mar 28, 2008)

this thread is fantastic! seriously, dream come true.


----------



## DdeelishUK (Mar 29, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I love corsets - and in my humble opinion as a maker of all kinds of boned items - you need curves to fill them out. A corset looks its very best when the laces are under considerable strain and theres soft female flesh blossoming out of the top and the bottom.
> 
> Oh, and this is me in one of mine
> 
> Love Tracey xx


WOW Tracy

I LOVE that corset - do you make them to order <grin>


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 29, 2008)

DdeelishUK said:


> WOW Tracy
> 
> I LOVE that corset - do you make them to order <grin>



For you? Anything! 

Tracey xx


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh you wouldnt believe how tight this thing was...It took me an hour, maybe longer, to get into this damned thing! Lol. I had to put on a waist cincher (the black thing under it) and lay down on the floor to zip it up. (a cheap Hot Topic corset, but whatever. At least the zipper didn't bust!) I also had to suck my tummy in and squirm around in it until the zipper was in the back where it needed to be, lol.
It's a 1x and I couldn't pass it up when I saw it on the 50% off clearance rack in Hot Topic for 10$. 
Cute? It really makes me want to get a -real- corset.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 30, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Oh you wouldnt believe how tight this thing was...It took me an hour, maybe longer, to get into this damned thing! Lol. I had to put on a waist cincher (the black thing under it) and lay down on the floor to zip it up. (a cheap Hot Topic corset, but whatever. At least the zipper didn't bust!) I also had to suck my tummy in and squirm around in it until the zipper was in the back where it needed to be, lol.
> It's a 1x and I couldn't pass it up when I saw it on the 50% off clearance rack in Hot Topic for 10$.
> Cute? It really makes me want to get a -real- corset.


wowza...muy bueno


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 30, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


>



rawr! Beautiful! :wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 30, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


>


You certainly ended up with an hourglass figure after all that  very nice!


----------



## kasun (Mar 31, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Oh you wouldnt believe how tight this thing was...It took me an hour, maybe longer, to get into this damned thing! Lol. I had to put on a waist cincher (the black thing under it) and lay down on the floor to zip it up. (a cheap Hot Topic corset, but whatever. At least the zipper didn't bust!) I also had to suck my tummy in and squirm around in it until the zipper was in the back where it needed to be, lol.
> It's a 1x and I couldn't pass it up when I saw it on the 50% off clearance rack in Hot Topic for 10$.
> Cute? It really makes me want to get a -real- corset.



Definitely worth the time it took to squeeze into that thing. you look great


----------



## Tad (Mar 31, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Oh you wouldnt believe how tight this thing was...It took me an hour, maybe longer, to get into this damned thing! Lol. I had to put on a waist cincher (the black thing under it) and lay down on the floor to zip it up. (a cheap Hot Topic corset, but whatever. At least the zipper didn't bust!) I also had to suck my tummy in and squirm around in it until the zipper was in the back where it needed to be, lol.
> It's a 1x and I couldn't pass it up when I saw it on the 50% off clearance rack in Hot Topic for 10$.
> Cute? It really makes me want to get a -real- corset.



I totally agree with the others: I think it was worth the effort!

Did you try on clothes afterwards, to see if the corsetting effect changed how they sat on you? The original intent of corsets was, after all, as underwear.....much as it is cool to see you gals showing off the corsets, would sometimes love to also see you rocking some cute clothes while wearing a corset.....although if you need to just get it off again quickly so that you can breath, I'd understand--that looked pretty tight alright!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Mar 31, 2008)

I never even gave that a thought!  Now you gave me some ideas worth trying, because I have a gigantic wardrobe! Lol. When I get a day off, I'll take some time to try and get back into the thing and try some clothes on. 

Thanks Edx (And everyone else who complimented!)



edx said:


> I totally agree with the others: I think it was worth the effort!
> 
> Did you try on clothes afterwards, to see if the corsetting effect changed how they sat on you? The original intent of corsets was, after all, as underwear.....much as it is cool to see you gals showing off the corsets, would sometimes love to also see you rocking some cute clothes while wearing a corset.....although if you need to just get it off again quickly so that you can breath, I'd understand--that looked pretty tight alright!


----------



## DollyTron (Mar 31, 2008)

Skyseer said:


> WOW, what a fantastic figure



Thanks to all of you for the sweet comments.


----------



## USANDTHEM (Apr 1, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> I love corsets - and in my humble opinion as a maker of all kinds of boned items - you need curves to fill them out. A corset looks its very best when the laces are under considerable strain and theres soft female flesh blossoming out of the top and the bottom.
> 
> Oh, and this is me in one of mine
> 
> Love Tracey xx



Ok i know this may be a dumb question but how do you keep them from flopping out. How do you know show your nipples?


----------



## Seth Warren (Apr 1, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Oh you wouldnt believe how tight this thing was...It took me an hour, maybe longer, to get into this damned thing! Lol. I had to put on a waist cincher (the black thing under it) and lay down on the floor to zip it up. (a cheap Hot Topic corset, but whatever. At least the zipper didn't bust!) I also had to suck my tummy in and squirm around in it until the zipper was in the back where it needed to be, lol.
> It's a 1x and I couldn't pass it up when I saw it on the 50% off clearance rack in Hot Topic for 10$.
> Cute? It really makes me want to get a -real- corset.




Looks real to me...real sexy.


----------



## DdeelishUK (Apr 1, 2008)

Awww - you sweetie Tracy


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 1, 2008)

USANDTHEM said:


> Ok i know this may be a dumb question but how do you keep them from flopping out. How do you know show your nipples?



Three things:
1. The corset has to be cut high enough in the back to provide support for the weight of the breasts.
2. When making a plus sized corset we use spiral steel bones which are strong and flexible. If your corset has plastic or nylon bones they wont be strong enough and will 'flip' to suddenly reveal all.
3. The top edge of the corset is narrower than the fullest part of the bust which helps to contain the breast. Traditional corsets are at their widest at the top edge which causes overspill, but its easy enough to avoid if you design and cut it with curves in mind.
Hope that helps.
Tracey xx


----------



## USANDTHEM (Apr 2, 2008)

BeaBea said:


> Three things:
> 1. The corset has to be cut high enough in the back to provide support for the weight of the breasts.
> 2. When making a plus sized corset we use spiral steel bones which are strong and flexible. If your corset has plastic or nylon bones they wont be strong enough and will 'flip' to suddenly reveal all.
> 3. The top edge of the corset is narrower than the fullest part of the bust which helps to contain the breast. Traditional corsets are at their widest at the top edge which causes overspill, but its easy enough to avoid if you design and cut it with curves in mind.
> ...



Thanks Tracey for that corset lesson. Very informative. I had a typo in that last post but i think you caught what i meant. How do you NOT show your nipples. Funny how your brain knows what word to use and your fingers just type something totally different. Anyways another question.

How difficult are these corsets to get into? does it take two people to get it on and are they comfortable at all?


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 3, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> Looks real to me...real sexy.



You seem to be one who just keeps comming back to comment!  Greatly appreciated...and good news you probably want to hear...

I have two new corsets comming in the mail!




and


----------



## USANDTHEM (Apr 3, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> You seem to be one who just keeps comming back to comment!  Greatly appreciated...and good news you probably want to hear...
> 
> I have two new corsets comming in the mail!
> 
> ...



Wow looks gorgeous. can we get pics when you get it?


----------



## CuslonGodibb (Apr 3, 2008)

AtlantisAK - first you go through all that trouble to get into that thing, then you take photos to show it and prove it, and finally you write "Cute" - - - with a _question mark_?! I'd change that to:

"Cute!!!"

Not even a shadow of doubt, if you ask me - - - I'd say cute with or without the corset, of course, but this one really looks good on you (or you really look good in it, if that sounds better...?)!

Thanks for sharing.

/ CuslonGodibb



AtlantisAK said:


> Oh you wouldnt believe how tight this thing was...It took me an hour, maybe longer, to get into this damned thing! Lol. I had to put on a waist cincher (the black thing under it) and lay down on the floor to zip it up. (a cheap Hot Topic corset, but whatever. At least the zipper didn't bust!) I also had to suck my tummy in and squirm around in it until the zipper was in the back where it needed to be, lol.
> It's a 1x and I couldn't pass it up when I saw it on the 50% off clearance rack in Hot Topic for 10$.
> Cute? It really makes me want to get a -real- corset.


----------



## Seth Warren (Apr 3, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> You seem to be one who just keeps comming back to comment!  Greatly appreciated...and good news you probably want to hear...
> 
> I have two new corsets comming in the mail!



Good news indeed.

And they're *black* too. :wubu:


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 13, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Oh you wouldnt believe how tight this thing was...It took me an hour, maybe longer, to get into this damned thing! Lol. I had to put on a waist cincher (the black thing under it) and lay down on the floor to zip it up. (a cheap Hot Topic corset, but whatever. At least the zipper didn't bust!) I also had to suck my tummy in and squirm around in it until the zipper was in the back where it needed to be, lol.
> It's a 1x and I couldn't pass it up when I saw it on the 50% off clearance rack in Hot Topic for 10$.
> Cute? It really makes me want to get a -real- corset.



wow is all i can say! sorry im not more ingenious in comment, but at least it gets the point across  very gorgeous!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 13, 2008)

My my....you all look amazing! Here's mine, from last halloween. Its a bit fuzzy coz it was taken on my phone (which doesn't have very good camera).


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Apr 13, 2008)

Gingembre said:


> My my....you all look amazing! Here's mine, from last halloween. Its a bit fuzzy coz it was taken on my phone (which doesn't have very good camera).



Lovely.....cleavage ::drool:: :eat2::smitten:


----------



## Vivica (Apr 14, 2008)

I LOVE corsets. And I see someone was gracious enough to refer to me, but I think I will add a few for fun.  

View attachment fix.jpg


View attachment fixcorset4sm.jpg


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Apr 14, 2008)

Vivica said:


> I LOVE corsets. And I see someone was gracious enough to refer to me, but I think I will add a few for fun.



Umm...did I ever say how much I love pale skinned ladies? :smitten::smitten::wubu::kiss2::batting: Lovely, lovely, did I say lovely yet, Death Doll. I don't usually find Goth attractive, but I'm about to change that stance. :bow::bow::bow::bow: You, my good lady are quite beautiful!


----------



## Vivica (Apr 15, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> You seem to be one who just keeps comming back to comment!  Greatly appreciated...and good news you probably want to hear...
> 
> I have two new corsets comming in the mail!
> 
> ...



ooo where did they come from?


----------



## Vivica (Apr 15, 2008)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> Umm...did I ever say how much I love pale skinned ladies? :smitten::smitten::wubu::kiss2::batting: Lovely, lovely, did I say lovely yet, Death Doll. I don't usually find Goth attractive, but I'm about to change that stance. :bow::bow::bow::bow: You, my good lady are quite beautiful!



why thank you very much!


----------



## Skyseer (Apr 27, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> You seem to be one who just keeps comming back to comment!  Greatly appreciated...and good news you probably want to hear...
> 
> I have two new corsets comming in the mail!
> 
> ...



Have they come in yet, we'd love to see you in them.


----------



## LisaInNC (May 2, 2008)

my corset pic
yes I could not breathe 

View attachment 472749640_m.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 2, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> my corset pic
> yes I could not breathe



Lisa! You hot mama, you!  :kiss2:


----------



## LisaInNC (May 2, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Lisa! You hot mama, you!  :kiss2:



The check is in the mail. :kiss2:


----------



## AtlantisAK (May 8, 2008)

Oh wow, I fell a bit behind on this thread, didn't I? -shields self from stoning-
To answer questions:



Vivica said:


> ooo where did they come from?


They came from ebay with a little poking around. I think they're absolutely gorgeous!



Skyseer said:


> Have they come in yet, we'd love to see you in them.


And to you....yes they did come in a little while ago, actually. And even though ordered in my 2x size...they ended up being way too small, even with the lacings let -way- out. I have to purchase a longer length of ribbon to re-string both of them so that I can wear them.
I -did- get pictures of the one black one, so not to dissapoint anyone! I'll hopefully get better photos of these corsets when I have the right length lacing! (as you can see in one photo, how much it had to be let out!)

(-Note- I need to reboot my computer, as it is not letting me open any more web browsers or other programs for that matter and my right click is wack....So the corsets will be in the following post! Promise!)


----------



## AtlantisAK (May 8, 2008)

I love the figure it gives me....it nicely shapes those (Congrats to me!) 274 pounds!


----------



## Seth Warren (May 8, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> I love the figure it gives me....it nicely shapes those (Congrats to me!) 274 pounds!




Hottie. :wubu:

So, is there an upcoming live show?


----------



## ktmcts (May 8, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> I love the figure it gives me....it nicely shapes those (Congrats to me!) 274 pounds!




Yes, it does do a great shaping job.


----------



## Liss (May 10, 2008)

These corsets, I wish I had one, but how do you get it on? I have no one who would lace me up from behind... do they make good front ones that still shape well?

And are they like only kink items or do you wear it out?


----------



## AtlantisAK (May 11, 2008)

Liss said:


> These corsets, I wish I had one, but how do you get it on? I have no one who would lace me up from behind... do they make good front ones that still shape well?
> 
> And are they like only kink items or do you wear it out?



I had to laugh for a moment about the 'kink' items thing. No offense, please! I just found it funny.

Anyway...The corsets I have aren't kink items and aren't something I wear out(I would die the day I went out sleeveless). Strangely, I wear them once in a while because I like the way they feel and am fascinated by them. (They're also a great photography prop, I think) I have been pondering wearing them out as a shaper under my clothes, but that has yet to be done.

As for getting them on, the ones I bought have Clips (like the ones you'd have on the back of your bra, but about 20ish of them) They clip up along the front while the lacing is in the back (which can be tightened/loosened when the whole thing is clipped together.) My blue corset (not featured) has a feature called the Bifid Corset Busk which is just a different type of snap. I personally don't like the Bifid clasp style, it's too akward to work with. You get one hooked and try to do another...which causes the first to come undone. It's very rigid.

They make all types of corsets...although the ones I'd suggest for shaping would be ones with steel boning or very hard (aka, not plastic) boning.

Tomorrow I'll get pictures of my corsets, maybe a video of how to get it on. (For comedy value, not that these corsets are hard to get on)


----------



## Liss (May 14, 2008)

Awesome thanks for the info


----------



## nerdcore (May 21, 2008)

this thread is getting me hot and bothered


----------



## ItalianBHMinNYC (May 26, 2008)

Hi, I am new here and will post a proper intro shortly but thought I'd add to this discussion. 

A few years ago there was a corset exhibit at F.I.T that was simply superb--on display were corsets throughout history including Victorian, Edwardian, corset dresses, gothic styles and even medical corsets. A pity they didn't allow any photography at the exhibit but I the programme was very informative..I posted two pages below and if anyone wants a scanned copy of the complete programme I am happy to email it.  
~Leonardo 

View attachment corsetshowcover.jpg


View attachment corsetshowpg3.jpg


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow, what a delay in any kind of response by me what-so-ever...
Anyway, I just want to say I feel sad that I missed that exhibit that you went to, I'm sure it was very interesting. The history behind the corset is just so interesting (maybe I'm just so obsessed). Hope you enjoyed that exhibit enough for all of us!



ItalianBHMinNYC said:


> Hi, I am new here and will post a proper intro shortly but thought I'd add to this discussion.
> 
> A few years ago there was a corset exhibit at F.I.T that was simply superb--on display were corsets throughout history including Victorian, Edwardian, corset dresses, gothic styles and even medical corsets. A pity they didn't allow any photography at the exhibit but I the programme was very informative..I posted two pages below and if anyone wants a scanned copy of the complete programme I am happy to email it.
> ~Leonardo


----------



## Seth Warren (Jun 4, 2008)

She lives! Where have you been?


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 5, 2008)

Seth Warren said:


> She lives! Where have you been?



Aww, was I missed? I've been working like crazy, getting myself into so many projects and such such. I'm back hopefully.  Maybe I can start work on my second set of photos. Oi, too much!


----------



## wistful (Jun 5, 2008)

I think I've viewed this thread at least twice now.*Nothing* does a corset justice like a fuller figured woman...just fabulous everyone!!


----------



## Seth Warren (Jun 6, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Aww, was I missed? I've been working like crazy, getting myself into so many projects and such such. I'm back hopefully.  Maybe I can start work on my second set of photos. Oi, too much!




Of course you were missed, silly! We should hang out again sometime, if you're game. I promise that I won't even try to sell you anything.


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 7, 2008)

Cat said:


> Here's me in my corset from a few years ago. If I remember correctly it cut out about 13 inches from my waist. Of course I think it threw it all in my boobs!


wow thats a beautiful corset and you look great in it!


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 7, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> I love the figure it gives me....it nicely shapes those (Congrats to me!) 274 pounds!



You were made to wear corsets. Beautiful.:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Cozworth806 (Jun 7, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> I love the figure it gives me....it nicely shapes those (Congrats to me!) 274 pounds!



Nice pics, but I think you need someone to help get those laces a little tighter at the back. Now breathe in


----------



## Skyseer (Jun 22, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> I love the figure it gives me....it nicely shapes those (Congrats to me!) 274 pounds!



Sorry to take so long to appreciate you. Been a busy time. You look fantastic.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Dec 29, 2008)

Cozworth806 said:


> Nice pics, but I think you need someone to help get those laces a little tighter at the back. Now breathe in



Okay  

Haha, I managed to get it this tight by myself, with help it probably would have gone a bit tighter. My waist went from 42 inches to about 36ish inches.

Corsets are just so amazing


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 29, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Okay
> 
> Haha, I managed to get it this tight by myself, with help it probably would have gone a bit tighter. My waist went from 42 inches to about 36ish inches.
> 
> Corsets are just so amazing



Hotness, but it looks painful...


----------



## Cors (Dec 29, 2008)

I can't believe I didn't find this thread! Corsets are truly amazing! It is what inspired my nickname here. <3 

I especially love corsets on bigger women because of the dramatic yet natural contrast I can never hope to achieve. I tightlaced for three years and my max waist reduction is stuck at 5.5". There is just no more give, my hipbones still stick out and even with a Victorian hourglass corset, it still looks unnatural. Not a BBW, but I am happy to share pictures with corset aficionados. 

I still walk around in my stretched out one and sleep with it on once in a while. Being hugged and squeezed all day long, its a truly incredible feeling. I am still toying with the idea of picking it up again. Maybe once I have the funds.. 



Divals said:


> Hotness, but it looks painful...



A properly fitted corset shouldn't hurt at all. I could still eat a reasonable amount and exercise lightly with a heavy-duty one on. It was great support for my weak back too. 

Don't tighten the laces too much when you put it on. Give your body twenty minutes or so to get used to the constriction and when you get that warm tingling feeling, you should be able to easily pull it in another half inch or so.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 29, 2008)

Cors said:


> Don't tighten the laces too much when you put it on. Give your body twenty minutes or so to get used to the constriction and when you get that warm tingling feeling, you should be able to easily pull it in another half inch or so.



Was this directed toward me, or toward the world in general? I don't think corsets plus me would mix well.


----------



## Cors (Dec 29, 2008)

Divals said:


> Was this directed toward me, or toward the world in general? I don't think corsets plus me would mix well.



General. ;D 

I am sure it would work for you too though, just start out slowly and order a good one that fits your body.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 29, 2008)

Cors said:


> General. ;D
> 
> I am sure it would work for you too though, just start out slowly and order a good one that fits your body.



Meh. I guess I'm kind of old fashioned, I tend to think of corsets as being just for girls.


----------



## Cors (Dec 29, 2008)

Divals said:


> Meh. I guess I'm kind of old fashioned, I tend to think of corsets as being just for girls.



If you (or other males) are ever interested, check this out.


----------



## soundwavvv (Jan 2, 2009)

Actually, the "old fashion" had guys corseting as well. So if you think its a girls only thing, then you would be new school.


----------



## Tania (Jan 25, 2009)

Yay! Corsetthread. 

My Denise Nadine workaday Victorian, which is awesome:






Dark Garden underbust:






Dark Garden Georgian (beautifully photographed by Lani Teshima):











Corsetted, under gown (May's archery gown from Age of Innocence):






Corsetted, under gown (May's archery gown, version 2):


----------



## Melian (Jan 26, 2009)

Tania said:


> Yay! Corsetthread.
> 
> My Denise Nadine workaday Victorian, which is awesome:



Those are absolutely gorgeous. :wubu:

I have A LOT of corsets and would post pics...but I am not a BBW, so they are off topic (and highly unspectacular cinching results, too).


----------



## Cors (Jan 26, 2009)

Melian said:


> Those are absolutely gorgeous. :wubu:
> 
> I have A LOT of corsets and would post pics...but I am not a BBW, so they are off topic (and highly unspectacular cinching results, too).



We should start one of our own! ;(


----------



## Melian (Jan 26, 2009)

Cors said:


> We should start one of our own! ;(



Hehehe...nah, you know how I feel about those


----------



## Tania (Jan 26, 2009)

Post 'em in the "sexiest clothed pics" thread! Cors put her awesome photo there.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 27, 2009)

Great thread! (How did I miss it?)

I still can't figure out if you can really do a good job corseting without someone there to pull on your strings! I gotta get one, though. Too fab.


----------



## Tania (Jan 27, 2009)

It's not hard to lace yourself, so long as you have a hookable busk in front (to allow you to get into the corset without unlacing the back) and your arms/shoulders are free of nerve/joint/whatever pain. You tighten gradually and in stages, so the physics doesn't have to be perfect.  There are also some corset styles that incorporate additional lacing along the front panels, which probably helps. 

My Regency and Georgian corsets do not have an EZ-open front busk, so they are considerably trickier than the Victorian styles to get into. If you can loosen the laces all the way, there's a better chance you can pull a hookless busk corset over your head without actually having to start unlacing the thing. Relacing yourself is a lot like threading needles with your wrists tied behind your back. XD

And Melian, thank you for the kind comments and sweet rep. :* I still really want to see your corsets!


----------



## Jennifer72 (Jan 27, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous corsets Tania, and you look great in them too! I love Dark Garden's corsets. I really need to get a new corset that fits.


----------



## Tania (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, Jennifer! GET A NEW CORSET AND POST PIKCHURZ!


----------



## Jennifer72 (Jan 27, 2009)

As soon as I can afford it, I most certainly will


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a huge apple and got a cheapo zip up corset a couple years ago. and boy did it suck. It broke quickly but here's the pic of me in it  (as you can see, its too short for my long torso) 

View attachment P1168544.jpg


----------



## lipmixgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

this is one of my favorite shots from adipositivity! 

View attachment adiplaid2.JPG


----------



## Melian (Feb 1, 2009)

Tania said:


> And Melian, thank you for the kind comments and sweet rep. :* I still really want to see your corsets!



You're very welcome :bow:

I'll PM you a few corset shots.


----------



## Tania (Feb 1, 2009)

And awesome pics they are, M - THANKS! 

Great photos, Megan and LMG!  That pink plaid is superb.


----------



## bodaciousroxxie (Feb 6, 2009)

it isn't much of a corset picture, but it's a corset picture lol 

View attachment Snapshot_20090201_42.jpg


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Feb 6, 2009)

bodaciousroxxie said:


> it isn't much of a corset picture, but it's a corset picture lol



and an awesome corset picture at that!!!!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 6, 2009)

bodaciousroxxie said:


> it isn't much of a corset picture, but it's a corset picture lol



It's got you in it, so that makes it automatically awesome :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Mar 1, 2009)

bodaciousroxxie said:


> it isn't much of a corset picture, but it's a corset picture lol


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

Because I :wubu: corsets... 

View attachment 1f4c11.jpg


View attachment 2b6c.jpg


----------



## yourpersonalpenguin (Mar 6, 2009)

Penguin! black and white again. hehe


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 6, 2009)

bodaciousroxxie said:


> it isn't much of a corset picture, but it's a corset picture lol



Ummm....you were saying something? 

I swear, I wasn't oogling your boobs. Honest, hope to die, stick a pitch fork in my eye. 

Ok, maybe I was oogling them a little. Ok, ok....alot.


----------



## S13Drifter (Mar 6, 2009)

Corsets FTMFW!!!!! awesome looking everyone!


----------



## Seth Warren (Mar 6, 2009)

yourpersonalpenguin said:


> Penguin! black and white again. hehe



...and sideways. This will surely cause neck strain.


----------



## luvfanny (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, this thread is so long I may have already commented...Anyway, corsets holding in feminine fat are clearly hot. Also girdles....especially as they are being squeezed into....


----------



## luvfanny (Mar 6, 2009)

Check out the Corsettry 101 with Sophia Rose and look at updates

http://bbwsofiarose.com/ 

OR Sophia's newest update is posted on the paysite forum


----------



## BbwSofiaRose (Mar 6, 2009)

I have been a huge fan of corsets for some time. I have a woman who makes them for me in San Antonio. The red one is actually reversabile and is crushed velvet, which you can see here, the otherside is a bright red. The underbust black one is by the same woman and is also reversible pink and black. The Green one is from Versatile Fashions, and is by far my favorite but the hardest to move and breath in, the waist are had a feeling of metal..but it feels great!!!!

I find the typical store bought corsets are fun for a delicate photo shoot but to get the true affect that corsets were intended for, i have to have them custom made. I love how it changes my posture and of course lifts my assets just right. My corset collection is always expanding, i can not get enough...here are a few pics. 

View attachment Montreal_049 small.jpg


View attachment DSCF3568.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2009)

That1BigGirl said:


> Because I :wubu: corsets...



Wow, looking good :bow:



yourpersonalpenguin said:


> Penguin! black and white again. hehe



You are such a cutie 



BbwSofiaRose said:


> I have been a huge fan of corsets for some time. I have a woman who makes them for me in San Antonio. The red one is actually reversabile and is crushed velvet, which you can see here, the otherside is a bright red.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2009)

Penguin, I hope you don't mind if I tried cropped/turned and lightened up your photo


----------



## Heavyfan02 (Mar 6, 2009)

BbwSofiaRose said:


> I have been a huge fan of corsets for some time. I have a woman who makes them for me in San Antonio. The red one is actually reversabile and is crushed velvet, which you can see here, the otherside is a bright red. The underbust black one is by the same woman and is also reversible pink and black. The Green one is from Versatile Fashions, and is by far my favorite but the hardest to move and breath in, the waist are had a feeling of metal..but it feels great!!!!
> 
> I find the typical store bought corsets are fun for a delicate photo shoot but to get the true affect that corsets were intended for, i have to have them custom made. I love how it changes my posture and of course lifts my assets just right. My corset collection is always expanding, i can not get enough...here are a few pics.



I'm sure whoever created the corset must have had someone like you in mind


----------



## sugarmoore (Mar 7, 2009)

......  tiny corset pics! 

View attachment th_CORSET.jpg


View attachment th_4.jpg


----------



## luvfanny (Mar 7, 2009)

BbwSofiaRose said:


> I have been a huge fan of corsets for some time. I have a woman who makes them for me in San Antonio. The red one is actually reversabile and is crushed velvet, which you can see here, the otherside is a bright red. The underbust black one is by the same woman and is also reversible pink and black. The Green one is from Versatile Fashions, and is by far my favorite but the hardest to move and breath in, the waist are had a feeling of metal..but it feels great!!!!
> 
> I find the typical store bought corsets are fun for a delicate photo shoot but to get the true affect that corsets were intended for, i have to have them custom made. I love how it changes my posture and of course lifts my assets just right. My corset collection is always expanding, i can not get enough...here are a few pics.



I agree that the custom made corsets are the only real ones. Unless they are "foundation garments" they don't count in my book. That's why they were invented in the first place -


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's my new bustier and panties... thought I would take some pics! 

Pic 1 - sucking it in

Pic 2 - sticking it out


----------



## luvfanny (Mar 7, 2009)

Is that "sticking it out" or "letting it go?" Looks great!


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 7, 2009)

Maybe some of both? I have certainly let myself go in the past few years but all of that tummy is really there in the first picture too... just sucked in lol


----------



## S13Drifter (Mar 8, 2009)

sugarmoore said:


> ......  tiny corset pics!



I am liking them, you look great


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 11, 2009)

_*Will this do?*_







_*How about this one?*_


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 11, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> Here's my new bustier and panties... thought I would take some pics!
> 
> Pic 1 - sucking it in
> 
> Pic 2 - sticking it out



Sucking it or sticking it D) it's pinkalicious!


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Mar 11, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


>



:wubu:

Thank you, ma'am. May I have another.


----------



## HairyBagel (Mar 11, 2009)

***Yum****


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 11, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Sucking it or sticking it D) it's pinkalicious!



Haha @ pinkalicious, thanks sexy!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 11, 2009)

Brooklyn Red Leg said:


> :wubu:
> 
> Thank you, ma'am. May I have another.



_*Well since you asked so nicely...*_:kiss2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 11, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> Haha @ pinkalicious, thanks sexy!



Knew you'd like that! I can't rep you for a bit so you're quite welcome!


----------



## ktmcts (Mar 14, 2009)

Amazing. May have to start a boot thread. Can I have another?




OneWickedAngel said:


> _*Well since you asked so nicely...*_:kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 14, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> _*Well since you asked so nicely...*_:kiss2:



You make one hot mistress, indeed. :smitten:

All that's missing is the whip......


----------



## Koldun (Mar 15, 2009)

TygerKitty said:


> Here's my new bustier and panties... thought I would take some pics!
> 
> Pic 1 - sucking it in
> 
> Pic 2 - sticking it out




Nice.

Very nice.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 16, 2009)

ktmcts said:


> Amazing. May have to start a boot thread. Can I have another?



_*A boot thread?? Hmmm .... *_



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You make one hot mistress, indeed. :smitten:
> 
> All that's missing is the whip......


:batting:_*NO comment GEF! Thanks! *_


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 16, 2009)

Koldun said:


> Nice.
> 
> Very nice.



Thanks kindly!


----------



## sugarmoore (Mar 19, 2009)

S13Drifter said:


> I am liking them, you look great



thx sweety:kiss2:


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 19, 2009)

ktmcts said:


> Amazing. May have to start a boot thread. Can I have another?


A boot thread? 
That's simply prepos....<NO CARRIER>


----------



## Rowan (Mar 20, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> _*Will this do?*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn girl....very nice...jealous and quite aroused at the same time


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 20, 2009)

Rowan said:


> damn girl....very nice...jealous and quite aroused at the same time



Why thank you! :blush: I'll take Arousal as the dominant emotion.:kiss2:


----------



## Big Butt Asshley (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's one from the last New Jersey bash, with my girl Plump Princess. Don't we both look wicked?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 20, 2009)

Big Butt Asshley said:


> Here's one from the last New Jersey bash, with my girl Plump Princess. Don't we both look wicked?



_*ooh! Wicked indeed!*__* Looking good!*_


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, I haven't checked back to this thread in so long..

Great pictures everyone! I absolutely love all of your corsets and I wanna steal them...Mainly Sofia's...I have always loved the corsets that she wears. :3 Especially that green one I saw her in somewhere.

Anyway, I has a new corset pic! My new friend, who acts just like me, wears the same size clothes as me, has a similar style to me, has the same likes and dislikes as me AND the same shoe size....Had a Rennisance Fair costume, which would be the white shirt and skirt...Corset is mine of course....She brought it over for me to try on and she almost had a hard time getting the thing back!

I love how big my hips look on the right side.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Apr 3, 2009)

AtlantisAK said:


> Wow, I haven't checked back to this thread in so long..
> 
> Great pictures everyone! I absolutely love all of your corsets and I wanna steal them...Mainly Sofia's...I have always loved the corsets that she wears. :3 Especially that green one I saw her in somewhere.
> 
> ...



That is totally amazing, renaissance style outfits are the posh, right on ya


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 3, 2009)

so my current female interest asked me the other day, "if you could have me in dressed in anything what would it be???" corset , DUH , haha. Corsets just do it for me like nothing else


----------



## vavolff (Jun 5, 2009)

AtlantisAK said:


> Wow, I haven't checked back to this thread in so long..
> 
> Great pictures everyone! I absolutely love all of your corsets and I wanna steal them...Mainly Sofia's...I have always loved the corsets that she wears. :3 Especially that green one I saw her in somewhere.
> 
> ...



Yea I have to agree ... I like this a lot! You are definitly gorgeous! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## katherine22 (Jun 5, 2009)

ktmcts said:


> Amazing. May have to start a boot thread. Can I have another?




You sure can pull off this fashion statement to the max!


----------



## katherine22 (Jun 5, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


>



I love this photograph.


----------



## truebebeblue (Jun 5, 2009)

A couple of me from work... I just got a new Pvc Corset... So looking forward to pics in that. 

View attachment random 011.JPG


View attachment mistresstrueRESIZE.jpg


----------



## Tania (Jun 5, 2009)

More of my Denise Nadine "Nettie" over the 1876 combination I made last year. 

X-posted all over the damn place.

#110 makes me look ubercrooked, but I still think it's a cute shot of my hips. 

View attachment Photo 107.jpg


View attachment Photo 109.jpg


View attachment Photo 110.jpg


----------



## ktmcts (Jun 5, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


>




A corset and leather skirt; what else could one want. Very, very nice.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 5, 2009)

all of you look beautiful


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 6, 2009)

I know I have to take some new pics, but this is from like hmm a month ago maybe?! I am kinda leaning foward, looks a bit strange!! will have to take a full view pic of this,..its my favorite one! 

View attachment DSC01104.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 6, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I love this photograph.





ktmcts said:


> A corset and leather skirt; what else could one want. Very, very nice.





00 toni lynn 00 said:


> all of you look beautiful


*Thank you ladies! *



truebebeblue said:


> A couple of me from work... I just got a new Pvc Corset... So looking forward to pics in that.


*oooh nice! I like the stripes! *



BarbBBW said:


> I know I have to take some new pics, but this is from like hmm a month ago maybe?! I am kinda leaning foward, looks a bit strange!! will have to take a full view pic of this,..its my favorite one!


*I can see why it's your favorite. It's lovely!*


----------



## smarty (Jun 7, 2009)

This is like my 4th post... they've all been images so far  why not eh'?
Me and my corset.... I need to wear it more 

-lysh  

View attachment corset2.jpg


----------

